# june 11-14 middle fork



## Incredible Sparrow (Feb 25, 2013)

$1000.00 gets you a fully outfitted middle fork of the salmon trip. Bring your raft kayak or just show up. All star guides, top notch menu, best wilderness river trip in the lower 48 and best going commercial rate at half the regular price.
[email protected]
Facebook middle fork of the salmon river guiding professionals.


----------

